# Young blues at Blackthorn Stud



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Just some pictures of some young blues I have, currently about 6 weeks old:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

So lovely! Are you breeding blues now or crossing them in?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I think I might be breeding them now :? :lol: I got them for crossing into my Dutch for type and my foxes for blue fox, but I love them. They're so pretty. I suppose I'll just see how it goes


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

:lol: Glad you like them!


----------



## Richard (Mar 10, 2009)

Really liking those Sarah


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Love them! Love blues, love your mice!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yummy! Are these the blues that include the Leaden gene? I like the fact that they are nice and dark. Love 'em!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Lovely ears! and a nice and dark coat!

I wish my blue's where that nice haha!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks guys!

moustress, these are 'd' blues, we don't have leaden over here. I'd really like some leaden blue tans one day though :love1


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have always loved the gradient of colour on good blue mice ears, the blue gradually turning to the pink is lovely.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

They are darling, such lovely face!


----------

